# What do these mean?



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I see all the time wtt, wtb, wot and others etc.. Could someone please enlighten my little pea brain. Maybe its just my age.:thinking:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> I see all the time wtt, wtb, wot and others etc.. Could someone please enlighten my little pea brain. Maybe its just my age.:thinking:


WTT= Want To Trade
WTB= Want To Buy
WOT= Wide Open Throttle
FTW= For The Win


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

wtt = want to trade
wtb = want to buy
wot = wide open throttle


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> WTT= Want To Trade
> WTB= Want To Buy
> WOT= Wide Open Throttle
> FTW= For The Win


 
Missed WTF...


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Missed WTF...


LMAO I know what some of the good ones are. Kinda like learning another language. You learn the good stuff first. Thanks guys!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Missed WTF...


LOL yeah that one is well known and used !


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

haha when i first started on the forums a few years back it took me forever to figure out what FTW meant... lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are a few others:

OBO = Or Best Offer
IIRC = If I Remember Correctly (I've seen this a few times lately)
IDK = I Dont Know

There are others but I'll have to see them to remember them. lol


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

How about NFI ?

Snafu

I could go on but prolly not good lol


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

POS


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

If something around here is a POS, we just call it a P I E C E. Say it slow, you know


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

or a brute^...
































lol jk guys


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

_TTYL- talk to you later_


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

idc i dont carre


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

*FTW*... yea thats a really emphasized FOR THE WIN.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alright......... Kids on here and all... let's keep them clean as possible.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

OMG -oh my gosh, my wifes favorite Facebook post !!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

YMMV - your mileage may vary


----------

